# Do thermoblocks need sooo much longer for milk steaming...?



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

and why is that?






I watched this and was shocked! My oracle touch with dual boiler is doing the same thing in maybe 30 seconds.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

110v vs 240v? (all other things being equal)

Just a thought

John


----------



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

johnealey said:


> 110v vs 240v? (all other things being equal)
> 
> Just a thought
> 
> John


Hmmm....why equal? The Oracle touch has a dual boiler, while the bartista touch that is shown here has a thermoblock

As i read thermoblocks are a bit problematic with milk..but don't know the reason

But maybe i posted it in the wrong forum because it's just a knowledge question...maye better in Caffee general? Don't know


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Better steam pressure from a dual boiler doesn't surprise me to be honest. The Barista Touch has been built to a lower budget so is gonna be lacking in comparison. Otherwise, why would people spend the extra for a DB?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

a thermoblock is a pipe running through usually an aluminium block. The system pulses, sort of spitting the steam out. This is as opposed to a dual boiler which has a boiler dedicated to the production of steam. A thermoblock is an answer on a cheaper machine to produce steam for milk which it does quite well under the circumstances


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Decent use thermoblocks in their machine, i can't remember the specifics but they get 'decent' performance out of it. They are however custom designing their own thermoblock for their cafe spec machines in order to get closer to the power provided by a steam boiler.

Basically, it is possible to get good steam from thermoblock designs, but not on the cheap.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Steam on the old oracle is pretty good, I suspect this is not thermoblock generated though.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Was one of the points was eluding to in that I could compare the L2 to my Gaggia g105, both are levers, yet one will produce a huge amount of steam, the other not so much, very much comparing apples and cauliflowers







(oh and voltage will have an impact too)

John


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

oracleuser said:


> and why is that?


Wow! One and a half minutes to steam the milk - could have milked the cow in that time!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

2min to do one small drink. The ordinary barista express will do better than that easily so I suspect the problem is the set up which has been automated and not controlled by hand as it normally is. Their video of the usual BE seems to be rather slow to get to steam and to do the milk as well.

In fact I'd reckon it will do milk in a larger jug for 2 very large drinks in a little less time than that. Our drinks are 12oz. The DB is faster and many HX machines even faster.

It's watts a that do the work. Volts just provide pressure. Having looked the 110 is 1600w and the 240v 1850w. More than the DTP but there is a bit of a chance that some of that is down to the grinder.

John

-


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

ajohn said:


> It's watts a that do the work. Volts just provide pressure.


Ahhh, so thats how electricity works, I have always wondered.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Dylan said:


> Ahhh, so thats how electricity works, I have always wondered.


LOL I should have said static pressure which might not help, sort of potential to do work but does nothing until something flows - amps in this case.

John

-


----------



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

Stevebee said:


> Wow! One and a half minutes to steam the milk - could have milked the cow in that time!


So do we have anybody here milking his own cow to perfect his cappuchino by getting the ideal milk?


----------

